# NRS inflatable SUP boards?



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a Baron 6 and a Big Baron, the Earl would probably suit you well as it's easier to turn than the super long boards. Better for surfing, the bigger boards will be more stable on choppy water so that's a trade off.

I really like the 6" thick boards over 4" because they are stiffer, less flexibility which equals an easier time balancing. I take both my boards out on class II low water stuff, really have to set up your line well because quick turns just don't happen on a touring board. I love the inflatable for storing and travel, not sure how I'd get a huge glass or hard plastic board on my truck.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

here is my love hate relationship with inflatable boards

L) being able to take them anywhere
H) having to pay for a second bag on major domestic or airline flights. Even worse is paying on small air trips in foreign countries where you are limited to 25lbs total baggage.
L) being able to roll up and store deflated 
H) having to inflate them as it takes a lot of work to get them up to pressure


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a big earl 4 and it does well in our local class II river for my 13 yr old son who is 5ft 11in and weighs 165. plenty big and overall stable. Not as stable as our Badfish MCiSup but was cheaper. Cannot comment on choppy ocean water.

What is your budget? Go to boardworkssup.com and on right side click on news. Look for post form Nov 7 2011. It it a good look at the badfish. 

have fun ! my kids won't get in the raft now that they can SUP.


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

*inflating boards becomes easier*

This only works if the board has leafield valves. I believe that includes NRS and JPW.

There is a spring in the adapter that pushes the poppet open, and that allows you to take air pressure readings with a tire gauge, and fill it up the rest of the way at the gas station. 

Here at jpw we do not recommend inflating a 6 inch board past 20 lb., and 16 will give you plenty of stiffness. Btw we did a destruction test years ago, and it was 53 psi when it exploded and it did not ruin the drop stitch, but blew a rip in the side wall, and not on a seam either.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

jpwinc said:


> This only works if the board has leafield valves. I believe that includes NRS and JPW.
> 
> There is a spring in the adapter that pushes the poppet open, and that allows you to take air pressure readings with a tire gauge, and fill it up the rest of the way at the gas station.
> 
> Here at jpw we do not recommend inflating a 6 inch board past 20 lb., and 16 will give you plenty of stiffness. Btw we did a destruction test years ago, and it was 53 psi when it exploded and it did not ruin the drop stitch, but blew a rip in the side wall, and not on a seam either.


Any concerns for microscopic oil droplets from the compressor?


----------



## peakone (Apr 5, 2008)

EZ-
I would speak with JC or PB.
-CW


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

I do not think that will be a big issue. It is my assumption that there is not enough oil in the air Streem to be an issue, and there are usually water seperators on air lines that take out oil and water. 

Here is something that may interest you. Leafield has made a new valve specifically for ISUP that can handle the higher pressures, has an O ring that helps seal the core better. There is also a mesh screen that will not allow the drop stitch threads to get caught inside of the valve mechanism. It looks like ISUP technology has taken another leep forward.

I would look for that new valve to be on the NRS and JPW models in the near future. 

If you are wondering why the O ring is important.... It is because if we install a reinforement on the top surface of the Drop stitch, the air can wick out of the edge of the material. With the O ring that air pressure does not even make it up to that edge of the fabric. There is no wicking of the air out of the reinforcment patch. We take care of that in the JPW model by having the reinforcement on the inside of the side wall where there is no drop stitch. However on out raft floors, it is an issue, and we are going to use it there.


----------

